# Fog Light install help



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for some help in deciphering the GM instructions that came with the Fog Light kit (39109170), for my Gen2 sedan. I've posted a copy of the relevant pages (7-9) for reference. The fuse box section is a bit confusing. I believe it's as simple as putting the "E" connector into pin 5 of Block L (step 17), and putting the "G" connector into pin 20 of Block L1 (step 20). What's confusing is the info on page 7, step 15. I'm guessing that what they are trying to tell us on steps 15I and 15II is to look at the L1 block and if there already is a wire installed at pin 20, to throw away the "F" harness? Hopefully someone who's completed this installation will chime in.

Thanks in advance, Steve


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes that is exactly it. Some of the cars already have that wire installed. Mine did. If it is already there then you can throw that wire out. Seems like mostly LT and Premiers already have them. The LS does not have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

sraft said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm looking for some help in deciphering the GM instructions that came with the Fog Light kit (39109170), for my Gen2 sedan. I've posted a copy of the relevant pages (7-9) for reference. The fuse box section is a bit confusing. I believe it's as simple as putting the "E" connector into pin 5 of Block L (step 17), and putting the "G" connector into pin 20 of Block L1 (step 20). What's confusing is the info on page 7, step 15. I'm guessing that what they are trying to tell us on steps 15I and 15II is to look at the L1 block and if there already is a wire installed at pin 20, to throw away the "F" harness? Hopefully someone who's completed this installation will chime in.
> 
> ...


Oops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do a write up/ how to please.

*How-To: Write a Tutorial*


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

Well I finally had decent weather and the time to tackle this job. My LT already had the control wiring between the fuse-box and the under-dashboard connectors , so I only had to route and connect the power lead into the fuse-box. The fog lights are not activated by the new switch and my tire pressures are not being displayed so I strongly suspect that a trip to the dealer to have the BCM reprogrammed is needed.

I did take a bunch of pics, so I'll write up a "how-to".




lmiller0810 said:


> Yes that is exactly it. Some of the cars already have that wire installed. Mine did. If it is already there then you can throw that wire out. Seems like mostly LT and Premiers already have them. The LS does not have it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camrossrs99 (Dec 2, 2017)

Can someone post the instructions for these fog light kits my dealer was trying to reprogram bcm but couldnt find the steps to do so


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

So I went to the dealer today to get my BCM programmed to turn on the fog lights and they couldn't do it either!! The instructions have a code that they are supposed to use (along with your car's VIN) to reprogram the BCM and they said that the code provided (1D24C219) was not correct. They claimed that they called GM and couldn't get the right code from them either. 

GM has made this too complicated!!:th_thumbsdownsm:

The instructions give a website (www.ifz-berlin.de) for checking for updates, but it comes up with the same set of instruction (dated 1/17) with the same code.

Anybody have better luck with their dealer?



camrossrs99 said:


> Can someone post the instructions for these fog light kits my dealer was trying to reprogram bcm but couldnt find the steps to do so


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

The code was on the cardboard box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> The code was on the cardboard box.


Oh, duh - I'm getting soft in the head! It's right on the top flap of the box, and I must have seen it when I opened the box, but with the flap facing down it didn't dawn on me to look. Thankfully I saved the box and now have the code. Thank you very much lmiller0810!


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

sraft said:


> Oh, duh - I'm getting soft in the head! It's right on the top flap of the box, and I must have seen it when I opened the box, but with the flap facing down it didn't dawn on me to look. Thankfully I saved the box and now have the code. Thank you very much lmiller0810!


No problem. Glad to be of service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camrossrs99 (Dec 2, 2017)

sraft said:


> lmiller0810 said:
> 
> 
> > The code was on the cardboard box.
> ...


Do you by chance still have that code i dont have my box anymore


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry, code is unique and can only be used once. Haven't used mine yet.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Getting ready to start my install.. thanks for the heads up on the activation code.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

I ordered mine when I ordered the car. I stopped by the dealer when he was doing the installation. When I saw it was 12 pages I was stunned. Certainly glad I had him do the installation.

Why didn't GM include them when they assembled the car?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sraft said:


> I did take a bunch of pics, so I'll write up a "how-to".



So did you get anywhere on this yet?


----------



## Earthangel496 (Oct 17, 2017)

It took 3 calls and an engineer visit to the dealership while my 2018 TD sat at the dealer for 3 days for the BCM to get programmed properly for the fog lamps. All fog lamps are LPO by the dealer during PDI for new Cruzes.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone mind showing or uploading the sheet that indicates how to remove the headlight switch?


----------



## DavidW (Aug 29, 2014)

I am sorry to Hijack this thread but im in the same boat on my 13 cruze, the place that installed it had no idea ther was an activation code on the box. and tossed it, is there anyway to get this code? im going to be pissed i spent 300 dollars on this, if i cant get them to work


----------



## billsinger (May 15, 2018)

This makes me nervous about attempting this project. I would like to install some fog lights but this process is so much different than what I did with my Malibu. I have a 2017 LT. Will I have to buy a new switch to replace my current switch as well and put that in the dash? If not, do I just use a separate switch like it did on my Malibu?. 


My other option is to buy some LED driving lights to put in that locations. I am guessing that I could just wire them in to the wiring for the current driving lights but I have not looked into that much further. LEDs use little power so I am thinking the fuse could handle it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kdeatrick (May 10, 2019)

Does anyone have a copy of the install instructions? I bought the new kit for the 2019 Cruze and it had no instruction sheet. Mainly looking for the cable routing and to confirm the fuse box location.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

kdeatrick said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the install instructions? I bought the new kit for the 2019 Cruze and it had no instruction sheet. Mainly looking for the cable routing and to confirm the fuse box location.


From engine bay fuse box to fog lights was Pin 5 on the front (left as you face the engine) connector. On my 2018 LT anyway. It already has the BCM jumper if you have an LT or up trim. Just need the OEM switch and the Authorization Codes for the dealer to program it to work. 

As for the wire routing, I cheated and ran it just around the cooling fan under the air dam. It was much easier than removing the whole bumper. I added a plastic wire loom for better protection.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kdeatrick said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the install instructions? I bought the new kit for the 2019 Cruze and it had no instruction sheet. Mainly looking for the cable routing and to confirm the fuse box location.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## kdeatrick (May 10, 2019)

Thanks, I saw those pages, but would really like to read the entire install manual and can't find it or an install how to on the Gen2. I'll make one if need be, but would like to look over the install for it. 
I've done this on my 2004 Colorado before they had kits. Wired to fuse panel and changed light switch, then had Chevy tech turn it on in the bcm. I have a right up on that that's been viewed many times on Coloradofans.com.


----------



## kdeatrick (May 10, 2019)

lmiller0810 said:


> No problem. Glad to be of service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TDCruze said:


> From engine bay fuse box to fog lights was Pin 5 on the front (left as you face the engine) connector. On my 2018 LT anyway. It already has the BCM jumper if you have an LT or up trim. Just need the OEM switch and the Authorization Codes for the dealer to program it to work.
> 
> As for the wire routing, I cheated and ran it just around the cooling fan under the air dam. It was much easier than removing the whole bumper. I added a plastic wire loom for better protection.


Do you have the rest of the pages as well? I wanted to see how they routed the wiring Not sure why, but they don't include the instructions in the kit for the 2019 Cruze. I have 90% of the install done.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

kdeatrick said:


> lmiller0810 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. Glad to be of service.
> ...


Here is the rest of the manual for the fog light install. They want you to route the wires on the bumper cover. I avoided removing the bumper by routing the wires under the radiator and cooling fan.


----------



## kdeatrick (May 10, 2019)

So I did the install and have to say there is NO reason to remove the front fascia at all. Simply jack it up loosen the drivers side wheel well covering up to the first 2 torx screw and have the wheel turned in the whole way. I was able to get the wiper fluid tank swapped easily. Also to route the cables I removed the center cover under the radiator. Reach up while laying on your back and feed it inside the front bumper the whole way to the passenger side first. Then you will find open whole to the center support but will have to tie wrap the drivers side to the existing hood open sensor wire. 

If I get a chance I'll post some photos of the fuse panel opened up. To pull the wire into the harness I found a piece of weed eater string rigid enough to fish up into the fuse panel without risk of cutting into the wiring.
I have an appointment to have it programmed on later in the week.


----------



## kdeatrick (May 10, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Here is the rest of the manual for the fog light install. They want you to route the wires on the bumper cover. I avoided removing the bumper by routing the wires under the radiator and cooling fan.


Thanks, I also found the pdf at http://www.ifz-berlin.de/ins_pdf/39126996.pdf


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

camrossrs99 said:


> Can someone post the instructions for these fog light kits my dealer was trying to reprogram bcm but couldnt find the steps to do so


They need to call techline to do it.


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Earthangel496 said:


> It took 3 calls and an engineer visit to the dealership while my 2018 TD sat at the dealer for 3 days for the BCM to get programmed properly for the fog lamps. All fog lamps are LPO by the dealer during PDI for new Cruzes.


Lucky you. Since I have a rebuilt title, they did not want to reprogram my BCM, since the car is "not under warranty". Not sure how programming my BCM for fog lights I purchased through GM constitutes as a warranty claim, but they are set in their ways. My only option is rigging the lights to use a separate relay and switch. Super lame.


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

Just did this install my 17 premier had all the wires (pin 20) so all I have to do was lay the wire harness. Which you do not need to take the front fascia off. You can reach all the push holes on the wire harness. From dropping the splash Shields. It too me 45min


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got my kit for Christmas. Going to tackle the install Saturday afternoon hopefully. Then call the dealer to see when I can swing by for BCM programming


----------



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

kdeatrick said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the install instructions? I bought the new kit for the 2019 Cruze and it had no instruction sheet. Mainly looking for the cable routing and to confirm the fuse box location.


Hello, Not sure if your problem has been resolved ? I have the instuction sheet if you still need it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DFFL922 said:


> Hello, Not sure if your problem has been resolved ? I have the instuction sheet if you still need it.


Go ahead and post them anyways for whomever else ends up here looking for them.


----------



## cruze19blacklt (Jul 14, 2020)

If I have a OEM fog light switch installed and i see the fog light indication in the instrument panel when pressed, does that mean I will not have to have a dealership do any reprogramming? There is also a fuse in the fog light slot already. Can I test this some how with out buying any other parts?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

cruze19blacklt said:


> If I have a OEM fog light switch installed and i see the fog light indication in the instrument panel when pressed, does that mean I will not have to have a dealership do any reprogramming? There is also a fuse in the fog light slot already. Can I test this some how with out buying any other parts?


You need to have a dealer or an independent with the access to program the BCM. You also need a code that you can only get with the GM kit. Your options are to buy the GM kit and use the code, buy a universal switch or trace all the wiring and custom wire it yourself


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Can't wait to see the results. It will be worth it


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

Late to the party here, just recently got my fog light kit from GM Parts Direct on eBay. Gonna do my install this week on my '17 LT TurboDiesel. Just curious how much the dealer charged to reprogram the BCM to get the fog lights to work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CACruze76 said:


> Late to the party here, just recently got my fog light kit from GM Parts Direct on eBay. Gonna do my install this week on my '17 LT TurboDiesel. Just curious how much the dealer charged to reprogram the BCM to get the fog lights to work.


I do not know if the Gen II Cruzes are the same or not, but on a Gen I, if you install a headlight switch, a very easy and cheap thing to do, and press the fog light switch and the fog light icon in the gauge cluster lights, you do not need programming.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

CACruze76 said:


> Late to the party here, just recently got my fog light kit from GM Parts Direct on eBay. Gonna do my install this week on my '17 LT TurboDiesel. Just curious how much the dealer charged to reprogram the BCM to get the fog lights to work.











Help with written instructions on 2nd Gen Fog Lights


I have made numerous posts on different subjects on this forum. I am currently installing OEM fog lights on my 2018 Premier. I have gotten a lot of outstanding info from a member who goes by MAVEN. In my many pipe dreams and tilting at windmills I don’t want to wear out his eagerness to help...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

I had no problem installing the OEM fog lights. Instructions were diagrams, but understandable. I didn't have to add any extra wires. I did have to go to the dealership to get the lights "activated" by getting the BCM reprogrammed with the activation code that came with the lights.


----------

